# Random loud tick.. Please read...



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Too much issue to sum up in that little title bar. 

Also, posting this in 2.5 because I think it's specifically related to our engine and the mk6 golf thread is nothing but GTI's. 

Issue: randomly, while driving, I hear what sounds EXACTLY like a little rock hitting the exhaust pipe. No, it's not that! In my opinion, it's the exhaust heat making the pipe tick. Sometimes the tick is especially loud, always noticeable w/ the windows down. Other times you don't have to listen for it, but you could mistake it for something else. 

Have you guys experienced this? I want to ease my mind that this isn't a problem.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

If it's loud enough to hear while driving through town with the windows down, there's probably a problem. 

Take it to your dealer. If they say it's normal, slap your dick on the counter and demand to test drive an identical new car to prove or disprove them.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dronks said:


> If it's loud enough to hear while driving through town with the windows down, there's probably a problem.
> 
> Take it to your dealer. If they say it's normal, slap your dick on the counter and demand to test drive an identical new car to prove or disprove them.


 I'll let this thread marinate a while longer before going back to the dealer. They're tired of me. Only 1300 miles and I've had nothing but problems. Transmission noise (was told its normal), random temporary loss of power sometimes, between 3400-4k rpms, ticking every 2 seconds steady from drivers door, again randomly. These are un-reproducible problems. 

And now the exhaust? ticking.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Noises and a 2.5 come hand in hand.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> Noises and a 2.5 come hand in hand.


 Right. I get the impression VW makes these things more complicated than they need to be.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Justin14 said:


> I'll let this thread marinate a while longer before going back to the dealer. They're tired of me. Only 1300 miles and I've had nothing but problems. Transmission noise (was told its normal), random temporary loss of power sometimes, between 3400-4k rpms, ticking every 2 seconds steady from drivers door, again randomly. These are un-reproducible problems.
> 
> And now the exhaust? ticking.


 Sounds like you got a Friday afternoon car.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

PhAyzoN said:


> Sounds like you got a Friday afternoon car.


 Probably. Is there a way to see the exact day the car was made?


----------



## aufmitterspeil (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow... I have this exact same sound on my Passat 2.5. Now I did take it to the dealer and they of course dismissed it as 'the catalytic converter working as designed'... Whatever. It's stupid loud on tickover especially. So this may not be chassis specific maybe? Maybe it's a random issue with 2012 2.5's? Hmmm


----------



## aufmitterspeil (Jun 24, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5794188


Here's my thread on it


----------



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

Justin14 said:


> Right. I get the impression VW makes these things more complicated than they need to be.


LOLZ every german car is more complicated than it needs to be. The trans noise may be "normal" for our cars, i'd be interested to see if many 06-09 rabbits have the same trans noises, and how many miles they have on them. Just an example... I had a mk3 2.0 for seven years and 200k, many people would complain about a bit of lifter noise and ticking. While thats not normal for some cars, it most certainly was for those engines with high millage. 

Back to your original problem, I haven't heard the exhaust tick while driving, but do when stopped and the car is cooling down after a long drive. Do you live in an excessively hot area? Is your catalytic converter glowing red when you come to a stop and can peak under it?


----------

